# First fattie



## pigglywiggly (May 31, 2016)

Did my first fattie
1/2ground beef , 1/2 ground pork, stuffed with honey ham, and smoked gouda. And most importantly wrapped in bacon!

Smoked with hickory and apple at 250 for 2.5 hours and at 325 for about 45 mins to crisp up the bacon a bit. Pulled at IT 165, let her rest for about 25 mins and it sliced up beautifully.

Came out awesome! Wife and kid were both big fans.












image.jpeg



__ pigglywiggly
__ May 31, 2016


----------



## weev (May 31, 2016)

Wow sounds and looks amazing


----------



## b-one (May 31, 2016)

Looks great!:drool


----------



## smokingma (May 31, 2016)

Looks delish! I haven't tried one yet. Maybe this weekend.


----------



## canuck38 (May 31, 2016)




----------



## redheelerdog (May 31, 2016)

Daum, I'll take that slice with the cheese oozing out, man-alive that looks killer.

That thing is Out-Of-Bounds!













A Man Could Live On THAT Alone.jpg



__ redheelerdog
__ Feb 7, 2016


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 1, 2016)

That's one of the best looking fatties I've seen.

I really like the combination.

Points!

Al


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jun 1, 2016)

Thanks guys, i was very happy with it. It was seriously one of the best things I have eaten.

It was just seasoned with spog, 1/2 onion diced extra fine and mixed with meat. 

I also made a bbq gravy which complimented it very well. It was just a simple brown/beef broth gravy with a little bit of the broth replaced with my homemade bourbon bbq sauce.

I will definitely be making this one in particular again, i think my next foray will be with a breakfast fattie.


----------



## worktogthr (Jun 1, 2016)

Wow! Perfect looking fatty and I'm sure it tastes great.  Bacon looks nicer than any of them I have ever made!  POINTS!!


----------



## chipmanbbq (Jun 1, 2016)

Looks good! My bacon never looks that good. I'm pretty good at the weave, but it never seems to crisp up like I want it.


----------



## smoke83340 (Aug 27, 2016)

Excellent job!  I haven't made these in about three years but I'm inspired tonight.  I may do a layer of herbed rice in there to give it some other element.

Adam


----------

